# Measure 64, Beethoven Op. 31#2/iii — C#?



## EdwardBast

In this performance, at :54, Valentina Lisitsa plays C# (5th finger LH) instead of C natural. It is clearly intentional as she does this in the repeat and in the recap (F# instead of F natural). The C# is perfectly plausible and not theoretically wrong in any way, but I can't find an edition that has this variant. Am I missing something? Is this note in dispute?


----------

